# Sounds good to me !



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Joint of Whale Meat Steeped in Red Wine Marinade
6-8 portions:
1 1/4 kilos of whale meat
3 dl red wine
1 dl vegetable oil
3 ground cloves
1/2 teaspoonful of coarsly ground pepper
2 teaspoonfuls of salt


The Marinade
3/4 litres of juices from the meat Thickening (milk and flour) 4 dessert spoonfuls of sour cream (20% rømme) Sugar colouring Salt 

It may be a good idea to bind the joint to help it keep in good shape. Place it in a small oven dish and pour the marinade over. Leave the joint there until the next day, turning it at regular intervals. Remove the joint from the dish, dry it well and rub it with salt. Cook the joint until it turns a pleasant brown colour all over, turn down the heat and add water to reach 2-3 cm up the side of the joint, approx. 3/4 litre. Let the joint simmer for about 20 minutes, turn it over and leave it for another 20 minutes. Measure enough of the juices to make enough marinade, about 3/4 litre. Add the thickening to the marinade, and then the sour cream to taste. Serve with boiled beans or other vegetables, and potatoes - boiled or fried in the pan. Got this from a Norwegian web site .


----------



## FingerMullet (Apr 22, 2006)

Also works well with Manatees..


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Plovers too


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

i use bald eagle instead


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

spotted owl is too gamy for this one...


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Now I know what happened to flipper at the Baltimore aquarium


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

if you lose the cloves its good with bashed in brain of baby seal


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Also great with Monkey brains in Faces of death..


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Sounds like a felony to me.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

*crap.... you guys took all the good animals*

its also good on elephant tusk. and dont forget to wash it down with a nice glass of blended kittens!!


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

my doctor told me to slow down on the kittens their high in cholesterol:redface:


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

not if you remove the liver.


----------

